# Black Friday at 034Motorsport: Enjoy 10-50% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping Over $100!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport's Black Friday Sale is here! This is our hottest sale of the year, and all of our most popular products are available at special prices - just in time for the holidays! 



*Sale Pricing Available 11/23/2020 - 12/4/2020*​
Our best-selling performance upgrades for the 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS can be found in the links below, or head over to our website to browse upgrades by vehicle.

*X34 Carbon Fiber Open-Top 4" Cold Air Intake System, 8V.5 Audi RS3 & 8S Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI EVO*



*X34 Carbon Fiber MQB Cold Air Intake System, 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/TT/TTS & MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R, 1.8T/2.0T Gen 3*



*034Motorsport Turbo Muffler Delete with Test Ports, Volkswagen MkVII Golf/GTI/R, 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/TT/TTS, B8/B9 Audi A4/A5/Allroad*



*Cast Stainless Steel Performance Downpipe, 8V Audi A3/S3 & MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R*



*Dynamic+ Camber Mount Pair, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R & 8V.5/8V/8S Audi A3/S3/RS3, TT/TTS/TTRS (MQB)*



*Billet Aluminum MQB Upper Dogbone Mount Insert, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R, 8V/8V.5 Audi A3/S3/RS3 & MkIII Audi TT/TTS/TTRS*



*Motor Mount Pair, Density Line, 8V/8S Audi A3/S3 & TT/TTS, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R*



*Billet Aluminum MQB Dogbone Mount Insert, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R, 8V Audi A3/S3 & MkIII Audi TT/TTS*



*Billet Aluminum MQB Rear Subframe Mount Inserts, 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro, MkIII Audi TT/TTS Quattro, & MkVII Volkswagen Golf R*



*Spherical MQB Rear Trailing Arm Kit, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R and 8V/8S Audi A3/S3 & TT/TTS*



*Adjustable MQB Solid Rear Sway Bar Upgrade, MkVII Volkswagen Golf R, 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro, & MkIII Audi TT/TTS*



*Spherical MQB Rear Sway Bar End Links, MkVII Volkswagen GTI & Golf R, 8V Audi A3/S3, & MkIII Audi TT/TTS*



*Sway Bar End Link Pair, Motorsport, Front, Adjustable, 8J/8P/8V Audi & MkV/MkVI/MkVII Volkswagen*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

New dining room set? Nah, get 034Motorsport parts instead; they look better.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Now Available: 19x9.3 et42 ZTF-01 wheels specifically for the 8S TTRS and 8V/8V.5 RS3!










Check it out here!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! Our site crashing Black Friday sales are still active through December 4th!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

So your car is tricked out, but are you? Get 30% off 034Motorsport Apparel!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

One week remaining on 034Motorsport's Black Friday Sales! Get your savings while you can! Lasting through 12/4!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A common question we get when customers compare us to competitors is "Why should I choose 034 over the others?" We used to offer a long winded explanation, but we think this video sums up the key differentiations of a 034Motorsport product vs the competition. If you're on the fence about buying our products, take a couple minutes to watch this video, it'll be worth it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Now, we're not saying that most of you say it wrong, but if you were to say it wrong, this is usually how you do. Stay educated this Black Friday/Cyber Monday, buy 034, not oh thirty four


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Sale ends tomorrow at midnight! Make sure to take advantage of these savings while they last!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Black Friday Sales end tonight! Make sure to take advantage of these prices!


----------

